# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  firework phobia

## firefly

*hi all does anyone else have a fear of fireworks? 
i have a terrible fear of fireworks the last 2 weeks and the first week in july i do not go outside at nite i keep my window tightly closed at nite and have a fan blasting to try to block the loud sounds of fireworks my family and friends think im nuts i try to explain my fear and they just dont get it i wish someone understood how i feel 
the 4th of july is especially hard on me as the fireworks are constant and miserable 
any advice would be greatly appreciated
-firefly*

----------

